# Burnt Out (Composing Burn Out)



## Scott Cairns (Jun 20, 2005)

Do you guys ever get burnt out from writing too much music? If so, any tricks you care to share to get you back into the right frame of mind?

A recent project I completed, I found very hard, the music was kind of out of my normal style or comfort zone and I felt like I struggled through it. The very next project came along without any break and I found it VERY hard to sit down and compose, despite the new gig being much more in my style.

Lately, I found making music to be mentally exhausting, kind of like playing chess against two people at once. I dont know if my perspective is a little screwed at the moment, I should feel grateful to do what I do. Not long ago, I dreamed of being a pro composer. :? 

Sorry for the whinge, just had to get it off my chest.


----------



## Revolvermusic (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi!

I know the feeling. I do a lot of music for TV and Radio + some recordproducing. I found my self just like you a year ago.
For me it helped going home 16:00, didn't allow myself to do to much pc stuff like being on the net. Go to sleep early and being more with my family.
For me it only took some weeks before I got my writing-urge back.

2cents...

@nders


----------



## José Herring (Jun 21, 2005)

We have the built in hazard of having are attention fixed a few feet in front of our face for hours and hours. Believe it or not this can cause a condition of introspection. That is looking in to closely at ourselves. It wouldn't be that bad persay but it can be exhausting to have your attention fixed for hours and hours on the same thing. It's like watching TV for 8 hours straight. At the end of it you can hardly move much less do any work.

What I've found really helps is to take the time to focus attention back out onto the physical environment. Get out. Walk around focus on physical objects at different distances from you. Some far away. Some close up. Also focus your attention on different people. It may take awhile. But, you'll be back in writing shape soon enough.

Once, I was so exhausted that I had to walk on the beach for several hours in order to refresh myself. But, just looking at the water, the hot babes, and the horizon and the dolphins swimming by, eventually I started to get my wind back.

This is a short reply with a lot of information missing but the technique does work. 


Jose


----------



## Jon Paouli Trapek (Jun 21, 2005)

Jose's bang on. You need a physical focus away from composing - something completely different which diverts your mind. And probably a week's break. That's the peril of self-employment, its very easy to just work and work and forget to award yourself some time out.

Oh, and don't wank too much when you take a break in composing hours. Its saps the energy levels.


----------



## Revolvermusic (Jun 21, 2005)

Jon Paouli Trapek said:


> Oh, and don't wank too much when you take a break in composing hours. Its saps the energy levels.




LOL!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 21, 2005)

When competing TimeSplitters:Future Perfect last year I was burnt out. Especially writing action cues killed my mind.

The current game i'm doing I try to swap between genres. Working a bit on an action tune, then some mood music - or even start a new action tune. Generaly I try not to work on the same cue for too long.

What you working on now Scott?


----------



## Jackull (Jun 21, 2005)

josejherring said:


> But, just looking at the water, the hot babes, and the horizon and the dolphins swimming by, eventually I started to get my wind back.



Yes indeed, specially this summer... just looking at the hot babes swimming in the water over the horizon will get our groove back & maybe much better perspective 8) 8) 8)  

jacKULL


----------



## groove (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi Scott,

i'll go for Christian option if you really can't take a break because of schedule...otherwise it is urgent you get out your studio don't open your PC or Mac (even for mails) for couples of days, like jose wrote if you can go to the see it is great to realize that nature still alive or see your friends.

even this winter i was burned out after scoring to much and i went to my fathers house cause there i get so bored after two days that i can do nothing else than rest...!!!

unconnect yourself from composing forget this is what you like most and soon you'll find the need and pleasure of turning your PC on again...

hope that helps

stephane


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 21, 2005)

Simple solution. As you're writing for others, make sure you have a piece on the side that you're working on that is for you - what you really want to write based on how you're feeling. Also, listening to some music you really feel like hearing can help too.

Writing adventure music when we would rather write mellow can be a little challenging. Get a bike and ride a little, do something fun - get some fresh air and some perspective.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 21, 2005)

> Do you guys ever get burnt out from writing too much music?



Nah, never! I'm always focused, perky, and inspired.

Always. It's always easy to get started working.

:roll:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 21, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> > Do you guys ever get burnt out from writing too much music?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Emphasis on perky  Spoken like a true gorilla....





:wink:


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 21, 2005)

I just got off a project...a 40 minute animation for kids that had almost 40 minutes of music. I had 4 weeks to do the music, sound design and video editing and it was a killer. I had to get a good friend of mine to do most of the sound design as the music took full attention. I'm not a fast composer and at the end I was fried but now it starts all over again with DVD number 2. I try to listen to a lot of music on my walks and driving home to keep inspired. Getting away from the computer is a must for sanity but then i feel I'm not getting any work done. I'm thinking I need to get into a composing/theory class to kick start the brain cells. I certainly admire the people that do this all the time and manage to stay fresh.
J :shock: 8)


----------



## José Herring (Jun 21, 2005)

Frederick Russ said:


> Simple solution. As you're writing for others, make sure you have a piece on the side that you're working on that is for you - what you really want to write based on how you're feeling. ...



This is so important. I forget to do this all the time. Thanks Fred for the reminder.

Jose


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jun 21, 2005)

Actually that stresses me quite a bit. If I do music just for me, and some paying gig is set aside it stresses me. I think of what I could have done, instead of my own peice.


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Jun 21, 2005)

I found my answer: Sports on the weekends....No music.....Get outdoors... Work your ass off during the week and then forget about it on the weekends


----------



## fitch (Jun 22, 2005)

why not dig out some of your old harmony books and have a look, there might be thing that you had forgotten about :D .. then something might trip your brain off into creativity..

i recently signed up to the EIS course.. although not had a chance to start yet because of work.. but learning something new is always good for the brain cells


and walking .. :D marvellous free resource.. I see the sea everyday from my studio.. it calls me out to walk on the beach .. listen to those calls, it really helps balance life and work out..


----------



## Scott Cairns (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Jose and Claire 

I think my issue was more a confidence thing for a little while, there was the "burnt-out" factor too, but Ive not had much musical training at all. Sometimes, right in the middle of a job, it seems to become painfully apparent. :? 

Ill get over it. :wink:


----------



## Chrislight (Mar 8, 2007)

Bump


----------



## sbkp (Mar 8, 2007)

Feeling the burn out, Chrislight?


----------



## Chrislight (Mar 8, 2007)

Hee hee... no burn-out - just moving topics in our new forum.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 9, 2007)

Scott,

Firstly, we all experience the ebb and flow of composition. The more 'pressure' the more 'flow' :shock: 


Here's just a couple of things I do to keep it fresh.



1. Balance. if you have a family or significant other - don't forget them. Likely they are your greatest muse. Getting away from this for a time to connect and serve these love ones will do wonders for your work. 

2. Tough for us musicians to do this but if most of your income is writing - go to bed early and wake up early. I get twice as much done from 6 am to 10 am then I do from 6 pm to 10 PM.

3. 'Sketch' a "theme a day" - even if it ends up being crap. Keep that part of your mind always stretching. Be surprise how many of these little 4-8 bar themes you will use in a crunch on real projects. I like to sketch them on paper (very simply - single note and chords). Don't orchestrate here just connect to a theme.

4. Try to limit projects that just wear on you. This is tough especially if the electric bill needs to be paid. But try to find the projects that suit your style and work. Of course variety is always good - but if you can't stand writing Polkas - don't take those gigs :wink: 


Good luck to you Scott.

Rob


----------

